# thin blue smoke



## outdoorguy (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello All. New to smoking here. I just got a mes 30. I cooked some bonless chicken breasts as a test last weekend at 225 temp. I used mesquite chips soaked for a couple of hours. I could not acheive the *thin blue smoke* that so many people talk about. Got quite a bit of white smoke & chicken was kind of strong. I would appriciate any tips from the experts.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2012)

outdoor guy, afternoon.....   First off, welcome to the forum....  lots of great folks here will help you with any question you may have...

About the smoke.....   first, soaking chips, in my opinion, does nothing except delay the smoking cycle.....   second, add only a 1/4 cup of chips at a time....  they will smoke once the element gets them going....  after 1/2  -  1 hr, add another 1/4 cup or so.....   too much wood, too much smoke....   About mesquite chips...  they add a very powerful smoke flavor to foods....  a little goes a long way..  for more smoke flavor, mix the mesquite with oak, apple, alder or any other mild flavored wood...   too much smoke flavor can be unappetizing....  

When you decide to modify your MES... check into the AMNPS Todd sells here.... load it with pellets, (his are the best flavor) and light it....  Now you have controlled smoke.... use the electronics for controlling the heat...   The best of both worlds.... 

Take pics and show us your smokes..... we love pics...   Dave


----------



## outdoorguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info Dave. I am learning quite a bit on this site. Great place.


----------



## outdoorguy (Apr 16, 2012)

Smoked some pork chops this past weekend. They came out GREAT. I Brined them over night then applied a dry rub. Cooked them at 220 for about 2 1/2 hours. I used apple chips adding about 10 chips every 1/2 hour. Had TBS for the entire smoke. Thanks for your help Dave. I have the POWER now. Baby backs are going on next week.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2012)

Outdoorguy,  morning and glad I could help....  

It is a difficult concept to wrap ones head around about the amount of smoke needed for great grub....  As you will learn using different types of wood.... some have a powerful flavor and less is needed....  Mesquite is one wood that is powerful in my mind.... I love the flavor of Mesquite and have learned not to use too much...  others like apple and alder are mild and more chips can be used....   I guess you could compare wood flavors to different "HOT sauces"....  some you use a little and some you use a lot....   Good smoking and congrats on the chops....

Dave


----------

